# Obnoxious Twats!



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Right, straight to the point.

Moved into my first house just before Christmas, typical street, in a typical neighborhood. The car is garaged and the pickup is parked on the driveway. When I use the car Iâ€™ll leave the pickup on the pavement outside the house. Iâ€™m not a car parking attendant.

This week I receive a letter from my neighbors opposite asking me to park my pickup elsewhere! As â€œit makes it awkwardâ€ for them to enter their driveway. Would you be so audacious to ask? Do they think they have a divine right to the public highway?

There driveway has 2 no. 2 foot high brickwork pillars either side of the entrance. Perfect for when your pulling into your driveway, your minds elsewhere and, bang, new door panel please sir. Personally Iâ€™d take a 12 pound hammer to the pair of them, the pillars, not the ownersâ€¦â€¦..Officer.

Okay, so Iâ€™m all for the harmonious stereotypical neighborhood, so I apathetically ignore the letter on the advice of others, chuck the brick back in the skip where I found it and not through there window.

Remember now, the pickup is parked on the driveway all week, not on the road. So I pop out in the car this morning, move the pickup on the pavement, come back home and the feckers in his car, reversed right up my driveway! Not using the entrance just to maneuver his back end! Actually a full cars length down the driveway! Amazingly, he waves me past thinking I must be kindly waiting for him to pull back out, and then the penny drops! YES THATâ€™S MY DRIVEWAY! YOU TWAT! Iâ€™m not bitterâ€¦â€¦

Picture the scene, first gear, wheel spin down my driveway, across the road, up his drive, comedy door slam, dives into his house.

First, ask me to park my car elsewhere than on MY side of the road! Then use MY FECKING driveway for your own motoring convenience.

Give an inch and theyâ€™ll take a mile. Is the world full of these obnoxious twats? Are they completely devoid of any common sense or decency?

On a serious note, is there such a motoring law that forbids you driving onto someone elseâ€™s driveway? Because I was caught putting the brick back in the skip Roy chubby brown style and got a Â£60 fine for fly-tipping! Bitches!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Fab 4 TT said:


> On a serious note, is there such a motoring law that forbids you driving onto someone elseâ€™s driveway?


No, it's trespass which is entirely a civil matter and unless they are still on your driveway you've no redress - if they're off your land then that's pretty much all there is to it.

I'd have to warn against getting into any kind of tit-for-tat dispute with your neighbours. I've seen far too many of these situations escalate from utterly trivial matters into very serious situations - in extreme cases people have been murdered at the end of a years long vendetta that started over a bloody garden gnome!

It's a shame they didn't have the nerve to come and speak with you personally and explain their problem rather than somewhat rudely leaving a letter. I'm sure if they had you'd have felt quite happy to try and accomodate them when you could. People can be so spineless these days. But, show them you can be a bit bigger than them and go over and have a chat about it and maybe there's some compromise you can come to. You might not feel in the mood for it right now but I assure you in 12 months time, after everyone's cars have been scratched to buggery and a brick has gone through your window and you are having the cops at your door because they've reported you for shitting on their doorstep, in a moment of clarity you'll be thinking that a quiet chat a year earlier might not have been a bad idea!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Could you oblige by parking on his side of the road right out side his house, but not blocking his driveway?


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> Fab 4 TT said:
> 
> 
> > On a serious note, is there such a motoring law that forbids you driving onto someone elseâ€™s driveway?
> ...


Very sound advice. Try to sort it as soon as possible you won't regret it.

I have been in this exact situation a few years ago and felt that I was perfectly within my rights to park where I did. But on reflection it probably did make it slightly more difficult for him to get in and out and at the time I just felt it was down to the guys poor driving and therefore why should I make a change because of his poor driving and besides he was a twat.

I did find scratches on my car but couldn't prove anything.

As hard as it may seem sorting it now will be the best option. Cheers


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Hows about you just calmly talk to the guy :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i agree, talk to the guy... i know you can park wherever you like but if its making it harder for your neighbour to get in and out then surely you should justbe the good guy and move the jeep a bit and go tell him.... he will prob thank you :wink:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

I think the calm approach is the one to start with. Anything else will simply ramp it up and could turn things silly.

I have mostly found that people are reasonable when they are meet with reason, reasonably. :?

I would always advise to deal with things informally in the first place - yes he's formalised it with the letter - but there's no reason not to try to defuse it.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

When you go out in the car and leave the pick up on the Road just put a stingger across the drive


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Generally speaking, parking on the pavement is a no-no anyway. Certainly it is a contravention over most of London, unless strictly signposted otherwise.

Your neighbour DOES have a divine right to the public highway. If you are causing unnecessary obstruction, are parked too close to a junction etc, or block sight lines, then I too would prefer you parked elsewhere. I've had a similar problem with some of my own neighbours who thought it was a great idea to park right opposite my drive gates. Usually I could just about squeeze the Range Rover Sport past them, but every time I risked hitting their car - and all because they were parking 'selfishly'. They, too, thought they had 'ownership' of the piece of road directly outside their front door, and God forbid anyone else who might need to drive over it.

To be honest, it sounds like you are as much to blame and probably more. You won't put your pickup back on your own drive because it'll take you an extra 2 minutes. Likewise my neighbours wouldn't park their car in their allocated parking as it was at the rear of the house and they obviously wanted to use the front door.

At the end of the day, mine is a private road. I have an unconditional 'Right of Way' over the entire road, so anyone obstructing it is technically breaching part of their covenant (it is a new development) but we politely explained that all neighbours (5 houses) have a duty to keep the road clear (it only actually serves 2 drives, and is a dead end) and nobody has parked on it since the New Year, when there used to be 2 cars at almost all times, and occasionaly an extra 1 or 2 or vans as well...

The guy is a chump for driving on your drive - but perhaps you should try and consider how your own actions affect those of others. Sounds like you became awfully defensive when this was pointed out to you, and instead of apologising or diffusing the situation, you're obviously intent on making it worse. A great way to introduce yourself to the rest of your neighbours.

BTW - continually making it awkward for someone to go about their daily business, and peacefully enjoy use of their own amenities etc could be construed as a legal nuisance. Be careful.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Was he on your driveway because of where your pickup was parked?

TBH the people across the street from me park a multitude of cars all over the place in exactly the same manner and it is really annoying, you have to be so careful when reversing out whereas if they hadn't parked there it would just be straightforward.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Get some gates.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Shave your head; get some tattoos; apply Animal branding to your truck; and get angry.

Or just tap on his door (smiling) and say that you may have both got off on the wrong foot, and what can we both do to make things easy for all.

You may actually makea new friend, who may later help you in other ways.

:wink:


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

move again, this will never be resolved!


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Sod all this 'softly softly' stuff - get another brick!!!!!!!! :roll:

(Yes, I am kidding. Talk to him first, but make sure you know where the bricks are! :wink: )

By the way, as an interesting aside, if he had hurt himself by colliding with something while on your property he could potentially have sued you under trespasser liability. Sometimes, you just have to laugh at legal issues!


----------

